# Help installing cold air intake on 92 240..HELP ME PLEASE!!!!



## 240sxFr34k (Mar 5, 2005)

I just bought a cold air intake system for my 240 and im having trouble figuring out what purpose the thing connected to the air box (thing connected by a tube and eventually goes 2 the exhaust) does... I dont kno what 2 do with it cause it dont connect the my cold air intake.... and it looks 2 not serve a purpose.. im totally confuzed.. i cant even find the thing in my chillton book...SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!! i can take a pic if needed


----------



## 240sxFr34k (Mar 5, 2005)

*BLAHHH*

ok i found out its called the A.I.V.... Its comming from my exhaust.. or the air box what ever end u want 2 start at. Can i aliminate it? do i need it?


----------



## 240sxFr34k (Mar 5, 2005)

*this is my avi.. if the pic worked... i dont kno how 2 work this thing im a n00b*


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I would leave it on. I left it on my Injen intake. I'm not sure what purpose it serves though. What CAI are you putting on? It should have came with a tube for it. Or modify your pipe. Or put a mini air filter on the box.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

It's just an emissions device. Sorry to be late on the help here, if you had posted this in the S13 thread I would have caught is sooner.
The AIV doesn't matter. You can remove the whole box, valve, and piping as I did, but you need to weld a flange on your headers.
If I were you, I would just hack off the hose going to the black charcoal box. This will not affect your car's performance.


----------

